# construido



## Gamen

Sabemos por las reglas de acentuación que "construido" no lleva acento y sí lo lleva la palabra "leído".

Acepto esta regla porque está consensuada y extendida, pero no entiendo por qué "construido" se considera una palabra con diptongo y no con hiato.
En teoría, no se acentúa porque no hay ruptura de dipotongo ya que se considera que la separación en sílabas es: cons-trui-do.

No obstante, yo creo que la separación en sílabas podría ser cons-tru- í-do (suena mejor esta separación).
 En este caso se rompe el diptongo porque el acento recae en la vocal débil, como ocurre con "maíz" y "raíz".

¿Alguien sabe si alguna vez escribir construído, derruído, constituído (con acento), fue correcto?


----------



## Peterdg

Hola Gamen,

Tienes razón: en "construido", la combinación "ui" *es* un hiato (Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española, 1.4.11e). 

Sin embargo, la tildación ya no tiene nada de nada que ver con diptongos e hiatos; sólo depende de dónde caiga el acento prosódico.

*A efectos de la tildación*, hay que separar la palabra "construida" como: con(1)/strui(2)/da(3) (o _cons/trui/da_, no importa), sin tener en cuenta si es hiato o diptongo. En la combinación "ui" o "iu", el acento prosódico siempre cae en la última letra y ya que "construido" es una palabra que termina en vocal, el acento, sin tildar, cae en la parte (2) así que no hace falta la tilde.

(Para nosotros, no nativos, la tildación resulta más fácil que para los hablantes nativos: a nosotros nos lo explican sin hacer referencia a hiatos y diptongos)


----------



## Gamen

En realidad "construido" es una palabra con diptongo. Si hubiera hiato, llevaría acento.
El hiato rompe el diptongo, por ejemplo, tildando la vocal i: cons-tru-í-do
Yo lo veo más como hiato que como diptongo, pero los linguistas sostienen que hay encuentro vocálico "ui" en la sílaba "trui".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Que es un hiato nos lo enseñan la prosodia en la poesía y, en especial, las rimas consonantes que sólo consideran a ese efecto el segmento -ido.
Por mí puede cantar misa la Academia  pero la imagen mental que tengo de la palabra me obliga atildar la -i-. 
En estos problemas de hiatos y diptongos, el camino para orientarse lo marcan la prosodia y los estilemas fónicos de la poesía.
Los académicos carecen, a lo que resulta de sus actuaciones al respecto, de oído musical y no interpretan bien el ritmo de la lengua y su representación gráfica (y por ende simbólica). Esta quema de tildes que, cual barcos de Pizarro, han venido realizando en etapas (y contradicciones), ha afectado al símbolo icónico que tenemos de la palabra escrita. Y esto, lo vamos sabiendo hoy, es fundamental en el sentido lingüístico de los letrados y, por ello, tiende a tener como característica deseable la inmutabilidad, la seguridad de la forma. La eliminación salvaje de tildes que han realizado estos caníbales (en realidad, tildófagos) ha afectado a la visibilidad del texto y eso llega a afectar el mundo connotativo y, como no y en especial, la apariencia del texto poético (además de ir contra la prosodia natural de la lengua).


----------



## Erreconerre

Gamen said:


> En realidad "construido" es una palabra con diptongo. Si hubiera hiato, llevaría acento.
> El hiato rompe el diptongo, por ejemplo, tildando la vocal i: cons-tru-í-do
> Yo lo veo más como hiato que como diptongo, pero los linguistas sostienen que hay encuentro vocálico "ui" en la sílana "trui".



El acento gráfico sobre la letra "i" de "construido" no sirve para marcar hiatos en dos vocales cerradas. Nunca ha sido de ese modo, y no sé de dónde habrás sacado esa teoría. Lo que sí es cierto es que en ciertas épocas el hiato se marcó con diéresis, pero nunca con tilde. La palabra "construido" con y sin tilde en la letra "i" se pronuncia con el mismo énfasis en la letra "i". Y si se pronuncia como trisílaba o tetrasílaba eso no lo determina ni lo evita la tilde en la letra "i".

Un caso curioso es cuando hablamos del partido político mexicano llamado PRI. Quienes pertenecen a este partido se conocen como "priistas", así sin tilde en la segunda "i", pero se pronuncia como palabra de tres sílabas llana. Y la razón es que sin tilde no puede ser esdrújula ni puede ser aguda. Necesariamente, de acuerdo a las reglas, sin tilde se pronuncia como "_priísta_"


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *Xiao*:
Creo haberte entendido, y te pregunto: ¿vos considerás que lo adecuado sería tildar el grupo "ui"?
Si me decís que sí, ya mismo empiezo a tildarlo (porque, la verdad, siempre me rompió la vista ver escrito -y 'tener' que escribir- "construido" y otras palabras semejantes).


----------



## XiaoRoel

En estos participios no tengo la más ligera duda.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

Yo también me apuntaría a tu equipo, Calambur. 

Como dice* Xiao*, aunque digan misa los ilustres académicos, no tiene sentido que una palabra se pronuncie en cuatro emisiones de voz (_cons-tru-í-do_, igual que_ po-se-í-do_) y luego se escriba con solo tres sílabas. 

Yo no puedo pronunciar –no me sale natural– el grupo _*ui*_ de _construido_ igual que el de _fortuito _o el de _circuito_, por citar solo dos ejemplos; me sonaría tan mal como pronunciar la combinación _*ai*_ de _contraído _igual que la de _prosaico_. Que no, que no. 

Habrá otras opiniones, y sin duda todas muy respetables pero, para mí, _Ite, missa est_.

Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

Siguiendo vuestra lógica, si queréis romper el diptongo, también tenéis que escribir: *_ruína, *arruínado, *huídiza_ porque las entidades subrayadas también son hiatos. Está claro que no funciona: utilizar la tilde para resolver dos cosas a la vez (indicar el acento prosódico y romper el diptongo) inevitablemente induce incongruencias. Por eso los de la RAE decidieron que la tilde ya no sirve para romper diptongos en hiatos.


----------



## Calambur

Gracias, *Xiao*, y gracias *Lampiste *por comprenderme (aunque no lo pongas en práctica).

(Me guardo la URL de este hilo, por si me cuestionan.)


----------



## Vampiro

Yo lo escribo con acento.
Punto pelota.
Ya saben que las disposiciones de la Santa me traen al pairo.
En cuanto a _ruina_ y _arruinado_ no veo el hiato por ningún lado, y _huidiza_ no lleva acento porque es palabra grave terminada en vocal, al menos hasta donde yo sepo, digo, sabo.
_


----------



## Gamen

Estoy de acuerdo con Calambur y con Lampiste. Creo que todos los hispanoparlantes pronunciamos "constuido", "constituido", "instituido" y "huido" como "leído". (El acento recae claramente en la i). Entonces no entiendo porque las primeras cuatro palabras no llevan acento si se pronuncian como "leído", que sí lo lleva. 

Diferente es el caso de "circuito" y "fortuito" donde claramente se pronuncia el diptongo, es decir "tui" se pronuncia en una sola emisión de voz en forma indiscutible.

En el caso de "ruina", "arruinado" y "huidiza", se trata de palabras que se pronuncian como diptongos: rui-na / a-rrui-na-do / hui-di-za. En este caso se comprende claramente que no hay hiato porque los encuentros vocálicos "UI", al separarse en sílabas, se pronuncian pragmáticamente en una sola emisión de voz. De manera que los encunetros vacálicos "UI" de estas palabras son diptongo sin lugar a dudas. 
En el caso de "*construido"* y similares, la prosodia indica que se rompe el diptongo porque acentuamos con énfasis en la i, al igual que hacemos con "leído".

¿Me pueden indicar entonces, por qué *"construido", "constituido", "instituido"* y* "huido"* no llevan acento, mientras que "leído" sí lo lleva? ¿Cuál es el argumento que se esgrime para justificar el diptongo en las primeras cuatro palabras?


----------



## Calambur

¡Iupiii!...
Parece que no estoy sola.

Sería interesante convertir este hilo en una encuesta, para saber cuántos somos los irreverentes.


----------



## Erreconerre

Gamen said:


> ¿Me pueden indicar entonces, por qué *"construido", "constituido", "instituido"* y* "huido"* no llevan acento, mientras que "leído" sí lo lleva? ¿Cuál es el argumento que se esgrime para justificar el diptongo en las primeras cuatro palabras?


Porque las palabras llanas terminadas en vocal no se tildan. Si tú escribes *leido* no habrá más forma de pronunciarlo que como *léido*. No se dirá ni leído ni leidó, porque así es la regla gramatical. Te repito: _no hay más forma de pronunciar leido __que léido._ 
Por esa razón cuando queremos decir *leído*, tampoco hay más forma de escribirlo que con tilde en la "i".
Esto se enseña en las escuelas primarias de mi país. Pero antes se enseña algo que tú no tomas en cuenta: la división de vocales en vocales fuertes y vocales débiles. Esto es lo que determina la formación de diptongos y de hiatos al momento de pronunciar. 

*Construido* se pronuncia con tilde en la "i", aunque se escribe sin tilde, por ser una palabra grave terminada en letra vocal. Así es la regla gramatical que todos conocemos.
Pero si *ui* de construido se pronuncia como diptongo o como hiato, es una cuestión muy aparte que no tiene nada que ver con la acentuación ortográfica, y con y sin tilde, en *construido* el acento siempre recae en la letra "i". Si quieres marcar el hiato lo único que *no* debes hacer en este caso es tratar de hacerlo con acentos ortográficos. Con esta clase de cirterios no pronunciaremos casuística como *ca-suís-ti-ca*, que es lo hacen todos, sino como *ca-su-ís-ti-ca*, para ser consecuentes con tus criterios que dicen que la tilde elimina diptongos. Ni *len-güís-ti-ca,* sino *len-gü-ís-ti-ca,* porque, según tu criterio, con el acento ortográfico se marcaría el hiato en estas palabras. Y veo que, al fin de cuentas, confundes la prosodia con la ortografía.


----------



## Peterdg

Gamen said:


> ¿Me pueden indicar entonces, por qué *"construido", "constituido", "instituido"* y* "huido"* no llevan acento, mientras que "leído" sí lo lleva? ¿Cuál es el argumento que se esgrime para justificar el diptongo en las primeras cuatro palabras?


Porque, si ecribieramos "*leido", el acento prosódico caería en la "e" (vocal fuerte) en combinación con una vocal debil (la "i"), lo que no es el caso con "construido" etc.


> En el caso de "ruina", "arruinado" y "huidiza", se trata de palabras que se pronuncian como diptongos: rui-na / a-rrui-na-do / hui-di-za.


Es posible que las pronuncies como diptongos pero la RAE dice que son hiatos (Esbozo, 1.4.11e). Y eso exactamente es el problema: tú lo interpretas como diptongo y otros como hiato: entonces, ¿cómo tenemos que escribir esas palabras? ¿Como lo interpretas tú o como lo interpreta Fulano de no sé dónde?

En muchas palabras hay vacilación en la pronunciación como hiato o diptongo: depende de la región etc.

Además, el hecho de que sea diptongo o hiato no cambia nada al significado de una palabra. (Sólo hay un (1) caso de ambigüedad, y es la palabra "pie" que se puede interpretar como extremidad de la pierna o como el indefinido del verbo piar). El acento prosódico de una palabra sí que es importante para determinar el significado: "canto" no es lo mismo que "cantó".


----------



## Gamen

Analizando las respuestas de todos y otras fuentes, encontré que los hiatos no se forman nunca con dos vocales cerradas. la concurrencia "ui" en "construido" está fomada por dos vocales débiles o cerradas. 

Las teglas estabkecen que para que haya hiato, siempre deben concurrir una vocal cerrada acentuada y una fuerte o dos vocales fuertes.
Estos son los hiatos posibles en español:


A) Vocal débil acentuada + vocal fuerte

*úo* - a-cen-tú-o
*úe* - re-di-tú-e
*ía* - Psi-co-lo-gí-a
*ío* - rí-o
*úa* - Pú-a
*íe* - rí-e


B) Vocal fuerte + vocal débil acentuada

*aí* - pa-ís
*aú* - ba-úl
*eí* - re-í
*eú* - re-ú-ne
*oú* - No-ú-me-no


C) Dos vocales fuertes o abiertas

*eo*, *ae* - a-é-re-o
*ea*. - te-a-tro


Ahora bien: Entiendo que por las reglas relativas a la formación de hiatos la concurrencia "ui" no es hiato.
Sin embargo, insisto, para mí no es diptongo tampoco. De manera que debería "incluirse" como excepción dentro de los tipos de combinación de "hiatos".
¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Birke

Peterdg said:


> Es posible que las pronuncies como diptongos pero la RAE dice que son hiatos (Esbozo, 1.4.11e). Y eso exactamente es el problema: tú lo interpretas como diptongo y otros como hiato: entonces, ¿cómo tenemos que escribir esas palabras? ¿Como lo interpretas tú o como lo interpreta Fulano de no sé dónde?




Lo interprete quien lo interprete y se consideren diptongos o hiatos, en palabras como 'arruinado' y 'huidiza' no hay duda que valga: son llanas y jamás se podría poner tilde, el acento no recae sobre el grupo *ui* sino sobre la sílaba siguiente.

Sí he oído a veces _ruína_, pero sólo en abuelitos poco instruidos, los mismos que solían decir _roín_:_ "Mi suegra está en la ruína, pero se lo merece por ser tan roín"._


----------



## Peterdg

No sé a que obras te refieres, pero esto es lo que dice la RAE:


> Es muy frecuente, en cambio, el hiato /u.í/, especialmente en todas formas con /i/ acentuada del paradigma de los verbos terminados en -_uir _y en sus derivados.


En mi opinión, son dos vocales cerradas (débiles) que forman hiato.

Tampoco la regla que mencionas que en una combinacón de vocal cerrada con vocal abierta, sólo sería hiato con la vocal cerrada acentuada, es incompleta e incluso incorrecta. Es poco frecuente, pero existe: por ejemplo, la mismísima palabra "hiato". Lo que sí es correcto es que la combinación de una vocal cerrada acentuada con una vocal abierta, siempre es hiato.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Vuelvo a apelar a la dimensión icónica (_ergo_ simbólica) de la lengua escrita. Para muchos esa tilde con su presencia es imagen impresa en la mente y parte, pues, del significado.
No es baladí el tema, ni fácil de resolver, tanto más cuanto parecen en este caso chocar la prosodia y la ortografía.


----------



## Gamen

Coincido con vos Xiao. La prosodia y la ortografía muchas veces no van de la mano, pero entiendo que las reglas gramaticales deberían adecuarse a la prosodia y al pragmatismo propio del habla en el contexto propio de su realización. Si todos pronunciamos y tenemos la imagen mental de "contruído" (con tillde), las reglas de acentuación deberían "vibrar" en consonancia con ese pragmatismo universal.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues sí, eso sería lo natural.
Un saludo.


----------



## Peterdg

XiaoRoel said:


> Vuelvo a apelar a la dimensión icónica (_ergo_ simbólica) de la lengua escrita. Para muchos esa tilde con su presencia es imagen impresa en la mente y parte, pues, del significado.
> No es baladí el tema, ni fácil de resolver, tanto más cuanto parecen en este caso chocar la prosodia y la ortografía.





Gamen said:


> Coincido con vos Xiao. La prosodia y la ortografía muchas veces no van de la mano, pero entiendo que las reglas gramaticales deberían adecuarse a la prosodia y al pragmatismo propio del habla en el contexto propio de su realización. Si todos pronunciamos y tenemos la imagen mental de "contruído" (con tillde), las reglas de acentuación deberían "vibrar" en consonancia con ese pragmatismo universal.


Pero es que "construido" nunca se escribió con tilde. En el diccionario de la RAE de 1780 (es posible consultarlo en la NTLLE) ya aparece sin tilde. ¿Cómo puede ser una "imagen impresa en la mente"?

Honradamente, no entiendo por qué esta tilde provoca tantas emociones.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En mi variedad de español es normal tildar esta forma, ya que nuestra prosodia marca muy tajantemente estos hiatos (además de la tendencia fonética de sustrato que hace que estos verbos en -*uir* tiendan a ser verbos en -*oir*, con *o* cerrada, e incluso con una _*o*_ abierta). Es un caso como el ya tantas veces tratado de *jesuíta*. Y estudié diez años en un colegio de la Compañía, con lo que algún dato tengo al respecto, y por eso siempre tildo tal palabra..


----------



## Gamen

En el caso de jesuita, particularmente yo nunca la escuché ni pronuncié como hiato. Nunca la tildé, ni ortográfica ni prosódicamente. Siempre consideré que "ui" era diptongo en esta palabra. A diferencia de lo que me sucede con las palabras objeto de este debate "construido", "constituido", etc, las que jamás pronuncié como si tuvieran diptongo.


----------



## Calambur

Peterdg said:


> Pero es que "construido" nunca se escribió con tilde. En el diccionario de la RAE de 1780 (es posible consultarlo en la NTLLE) ya aparece sin tilde. ¿Cómo puede ser una "imagen impresa en la mente"?
> 
> Honradamente, no entiendo por qué esta tilde provoca tantas emociones.


¡Ah!, no, no, no: cuando yo aprendí a escribir me enseñaran a tildar esos participios. Por eso conservo la "imagen mental".


----------



## Peterdg

Calambur said:


> ¡Ah!, no, no, no: cuando yo aprendí a escribir me enseñaran a tildar esos participios. Por eso conservo la "imagen mental".


¿Qué puedo decir? No me digas que naciste antes de 1780. La palabra no aparece tildada en nunguna de las ediciones del DRAE.

Por lo visto, tenías a unos profesores que tampoco lo tenían muy claro. Personalmente, también tengo a unos ejemplos ejemplares (puesto que "ejemplos" se refiere a unos personajes bien definidos, empleo la "a" personal)


----------



## Lampiste

Hola: 

De lo leído en este hilo hasta ahora deduzco que hay un grupo de foristas que opina que el participio _*construido*_ y otros similares no deben llevar acento diacrítico, y otro grupo que opina lo contrario, PERO supongo que estamos de acuerdo todos en que el tándem _*ui *_de _*construido*_, _*huido*_, etc. se pronuncia de forma diferente al de _*circuito, descuido*_, etc. (repito, "se pronuncia"). 

Al menos *Erreconerre*, que pertenece al citado primer grupo, lo admite abiertamente:



Erreconerre said:


> *Construido* se pronuncia con tilde en la "i", aunque se escribe sin tilde, por ser una palabra grave terminada en letra vocal. Así es la regla gramatical que todos conocemos.




Y ahora una preguntita: ¿Quién nos dice a nosotros que _*construido*_ se pronuncia como si llevara  tilde en la "i" y, en cambio, _*descuido*_ no se pronuncia de ese modo?; ¡Y sabemos que ninguna de las dos palabras lleva tilde! Respuesta: el hábito, el uso, la experiencia. 

Pero además de eso, me parece a mí que debería haber una norma, una guía con cierto rigor.

Lo veo  necesario incluso por motivos prácticos, ya que las personas que no tengan esa experiencia (los chicos, los estudiantes extranjeros, etc.) leerán del mismo modo el grupo _*ui *_de _*huido *_que el de _*circuito*_, mientras que nosotros, los "grandes expertos", los diferenciaremos. (Y como decía aquél alcalde parco en palabras: "los que lo sepan que se lo cuenten a los que no lo saben").

Hombre, no es que eso vaya a ser un drama nacional, *Peterdg*, pero no me parece serio.

Por esa razón, entiendo yo que hay que introducir un elemento que los diferencie y no haya ninguna sombra de duda (parece el título de un film) al respecto, señores y señoras de la Academia. 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Peterdg

En principio, en mi opinión, la ortografía no tiene como objetivo de indicar cómo hay que pronunciar una palabra, salvo si la pronunciación cambia el sentido de la palabra (como es el caso con "canto" y "cantó"). Si pronuncias "construido" como hiato o diptongo, el significado no cambia. La tilde diacrítica en "té" o "sé" no cambia nada a la pronunciación de la palabrita, pero sí dice algo con respecto al significado.

El español tiene la ventaja de que la ortografía represente bastante bien la pronunciación, pero es una ilusión pensar que la ortografía pueda resolver cualquier detalle de la pronunciación. 

Es muy diferente en otras lenguas, para empezar con mi lengua materna (el neerlandés) pero también en francés o en inglés. Sobre todo en inglés, la ortografía sólo tiene poco que ver con la pronunciación. Si en inglés no es un obstáculo, tampoco tendría que serlo en español. Como ya dije, el español ya tiene una ortografía que representa muy bien la pronunciación.

En mi opinión, es más grave introducir incongruencias en la ortografía (lo que haríamos si escribiéramos "*concluído") que intentar resolver un problema en el area de la pronunciación que verdaderamente no es un problema.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Una búsqueda en el CORDE y en el CREA os pueden informar de la extensión de la tilde encima de esas íes, tanto en los participios en *-ído* de verbos en *-u-ir*, como en la palabra *jesuíta*. Un dato curiosos es el amplio uso en América de participios en* -u-ído* tildados.
No somo unos alucinados que hubiésemos sacado una tilde fantasma de la manga. Calambur, estáte tranquila, no, esa imagen no es fruto de ninguna ingesta extraordinaria de hongos o similares. La hemos visto ahí, encima de la i, miles de veces.


----------



## Erreconerre

Lampiste said:


> Al menos *Erreconerre*, que pertenece al citado primer grupo, lo admite abiertamente:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y ahora una preguntita: ¿Quién nos dice a nosotros que _*construido*_ se pronuncia como si llevara tilde en la "i" y, en cambio, _*descuido*_ no se pronuncia de ese modo?; ¡Y sabemos que ninguna de las dos palabras lleva tilde! Respuesta: el hábito, el uso, la experiencia.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Cualquier persona que tenga conocimiento de nuestra lengua te puede decir que construido se pronuncia con acento en la "i", eso esta fuera de duda y nadie aquí en este hilo lo había puesto en tela de duda. Aquí lo que se debate es si la palabra de marras se pronuncia como diptongo o como hiato en el diptongo en "ui". ¿O será que tú dices "cónstruido", "constrúido" o "construidó"? Todo mundo sabe que "construido" se pronuncia con acento en la "i". 
Circuito también lleva acento de pronunciación en la "i", de "ui"; pero no hay duda de que pronuncia como diptongo. Insisto: no se debe confundir la prosodia con la ortografía, ni se usa ni se ha usado el acento ortográfico para marcar hiatos.  Si se pronuncia como palabra de tres sílabas o de cuatro sílabas eso no lo determina ni lo evita un acentito ortográfico en la laetra "i", pues con acento o sin acento escrito se pronuncia con acento en la "i".


----------



## Erreconerre

Gamen said:


> Coincido con vos Xiao. La prosodia y la ortografía muchas veces no van de la mano, pero entiendo que las reglas gramaticales deberían adecuarse a la prosodia y al pragmatismo propio del habla en el contexto propio de su realización. Si todos pronunciamos y tenemos la imagen mental de "contruído" (con tillde), las reglas de acentuación deberían "vibrar" en consonancia con ese pragmatismo universal.



Pues para mí "construído" y "construido" son diptongos.
Y nunca se ha usado la tilde para romper diptongos, aunque no ha faltado quien en casos como éste escriba "construïdo". Pero usar la tilde en este caso es algo que aquí vine a ver. 
Supongo que todos tenemos nuestras propias imágenes mentales; pero éstas son tan personales que no tienen ni una pizca del carácter convencional que debe tener toda escritura. No todos tenemos las mismas imágenes mentales ni la misma mentalidad, y pretender que todos se apeguen a las nuestras es tan absurdo como estéril.


----------



## Gamen

Algunas cuestiones que no comparto:
1) La regla que reza que las palabras agudas no se acentúan si terminan en vocal no debería aplicarse a la palabra "construido" porque tampoco se aplica a la palabra "leído" o "sabía". 
2) La tilde sí se usa en estos casos (como leído) para romper el diptongo y pronunciar como hiato.
3) Ocurre que se determinó que "contruido" y similares no lleve acento porque se considera que hay diptongo, calculo. Si embargo, creo que nadie pronuncia el "ui" de construido como diptongo sino como hiato. Y por esta razón juzgo que debería llevar acento para romper el diptongo que no existe como ocurre con "leído", "sabía", "reía", "vivía", etc. 

Se considera que hay hiato cuando concurren una vocal debil acentuada y una fuerte como el caso de "leído".
No obstante, si dos vocales débiles como "ui" en "construido" o "constituido" no se pronuncian como diptongo, es decir en una misma emisión de voz, ¿por qué no sería lícito colocar el acento que marque el hiato como el caso de "leído", "servía", "sería", "constituía" etc".

Pues bien. Las reglas son establecidas por un grupo de personas que por consenso llegan a determinados acuerdos. Si se decidió que la concurrencia de vocales débiles "ui" no forma hiato y que no debe acentuarse, se deberá aceptar esa norma aprobada por autoridad competente.


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

Que no cunda el pánico. 

Así, a primera vista, al menos a una persona que no sea lingüista -como es mi caso- le parecería mejor que en el idioma español la pronunciación y la escritura fueran de la mano, a que marcharan por caminos diferentes. A mi me parece que ese asunto no lo llevamos mal del todo y, por supuesto, que es más racional, natural, inteligente y ventajoso que lo que sucede con otras lenguas.

Y si el español tiene esas cualidades, esa riqueza, es obvio que deberíamos intentar mantenerlas.  

Sin embargo, los mensajes de Peterdg y Erreconerre se me antojan que tienen un aire cargado de derrotismo en ese sentido, de querer tirar la toalla... de resignación, ya que no les entusiasma el que se busquen soluciones para que en este caso particular se mantenga la mejor correspondencia posible entre la prosodia y la ortografía.

Sean galgos o podencos (hiatos o diptongos, diacríticos o prosódicos), lo que yo desearía es que cuando (y perdonen que entre en un asunto familiar) mi sobrino de pocos años lea la frase:_ los prisioneros han huido por un descuido_, no (me) pronuncie los dos _*ui *_del mismo modo y tenga yo a continuación que corregirle (_esta se lee huiiiido y esta otra se lee descuido _–le diré, exagerando un poco la pronunciación). Y como los chavalines son muy listos y no dejan pasar una, éste seguro que me mirará muy extrañado porque no entenderá la razón de ese *sinsentido.*

Un sinsentido que se solucionaría, a mi modo de ver, con una simple rayita oblicua sobre la _i_.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Gamen

Estoy de acuerdo contigo lampiste


----------



## Peterdg

Lampiste said:


> Sin embargo, los mensajes de Peterdg y Erreconerre se me antojan que tienen un aire cargado de derrotismo en ese sentido, de querer tirar la toalla... de resignación, ya que no les entusiasma el que se busquen soluciones para que en este caso particular se mantenga la mejor correspondencia posible entre la prosodia y la ortografía.


No es cuestión de rendirse. Creo que lo he dejado bastante claro que introducir la tilde en "construido" introduce inconsistencia en un sistema que ahora sí es completamente coherente.

Si, a todo precio, queréis indicar la diferencia entre diptongo e hiato, hay que hacerlo de otra manera, por ejemplo con una diéresis, como ya lo propuso XiaoRoel en otro hilo.

Pero entonces, en lugar de un sistema claro y coherente, tendremos otra vez una olla de grillos: como ya dije, hay palabras que unos pronuncian como diptongo y otros como hiato: entonces, ¿cuál será el criterio para la ortografía de esta palabra? 

Tomemos un ejemplo de otro hilo: de las siguientes palabras, ¿cuáles de las combinaciones "uo" son hiato y cuáles diptongo? : _tortuoso, sinuoso, acuoso_. Y no contestéis porque las opiniones vacilarán, como podéis comprobar en este hilo.

Este ejemplo sólo para demostrar que el deseo de diferenciar gráficamente entre el diptongo y el hiato, sólo llevará a discusiones interminables.


> Sean galgos o podencos (hiatos o diptongos, diacríticos o prosódicos), lo que yo desearía es que cuando (y perdonen que entre en un asunto familiar) mi sobrino de pocos años lea la frase:_ los prisioneros han huido por un descuido_, no (me) pronuncie los dos _*ui *_del mismo modo y tenga yo a continuación que corregirle (_esta se lee huiiiido y esta otra se lee descuido _–le diré, exagerando un poco la pronunciación). Y como los chavalines son muy listos y no dejan pasar una, éste seguro que me mirará muy extrañado porque no entenderá la razón de ese *sinsentido.*
> 
> Un sinsentido que se solucionaría, a mi modo de ver, con una simple rayita oblicua sobre la _i_.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


Y eso, no lo entiendo. La diferencia entre el diptongo "ui" en "descuido" y el hiato en "huido" no es la pronunciación de la "i" sino la de la "u".

Y, como ya he intentado demostrar con ejemplos y razones lógicas, el sinsentido sería la introducción de esta rayita oblicua en "construido". Hay literalmente cientos de fenómenos fonológicos en el español que no se representan en la ortografía porque no tienen ningún valor semántico (como tampoco la oposición diptongo/hiato lo tiene); creeme, tu sobrino no aprenderá a pronunciar "huido" correcto o incorrectamente debido a la ortografía de la palabra.

EDIT: 
Ah, sí, se me olvidó: si queréis una tilde en "*construído", también la necesitas en "*construír", ¿no?


----------



## Calambur

Peterdg said:


> Y eso, no lo entiendo. La diferencia entre el diptongo "ui" en "descuido" y el hiato en "huido" no es la pronunciación de la "i" sino la de la "u".
> Creo que lo que quiere marcar es que el acento prosódico recae sobre la "i".
> 
> EDIT:
> Ah, sí, se me olvidó: si queréis una tilde en "*construído", también la necesitas en "*construír", ¿no?
> A tu lógica no hay con qué darle...


...claro que, qué se puede esperar de un caballero que deschava así a una dama:


Peterdg said:


> ¿Qué puedo decir? No me digas que naciste antes de 1780.


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

En otras ocasiones he dicho que yo no elegí la rama de letras sino de la de ciencias, y que estoy en este foro para conocer mejor mi propio idioma, gracias a vosotros.

Y para ello, a veces hago de abogado del diablo, con el fin de sonsacaros esos conocimientos que tenéis por ahí guardados.

Pero dicho esto, creo que no es menos cierto que en ocasiones –sólo en algunas–  la perspectiva que se tiene *desde fuera* sobre un asunto determinado puede ser interesante. Y entiendo que eso se puede aplicar a todos los campos profesionales; no hace falta poner ejemplos. (Bueno, pondré uno: cuando el equipo contrario sitúa a los once jugadores delante de su portería, como ocurrió ayer, de modo que resulta imposible avanzar haciendo paredes o regates, hay que sacar al campo a buenos rematadores de cabeza, Señor del Bosque, y bombear balones al área. ). 


Y basándome en lo anterior, insisto en que si tenemos un problema puntual de divergencia entre la prosodia y la ortografía, no deberíamos encogernos enseguida de hombros y decir que no tiene solución. Es una lástima que en este monumental, en este magnífico edificio que es nuestro idioma, dejemos un desconchado en la fachada que salta a la vista. 

*Hiato *o *diptongo*, _he ahí la cuestión_. Hombre, sí, lo entiendo, pero vamos a intentar desencastillarnos y buscar alternativas hasta debajo de las piedras para que frases tales como *los suizos han huido *se escriban lo más parecido posible a como se pronuncian. ¿Que eso es inviable?: no lo sé; *Xiao* afirma que es una empresa difícil, pero no dice que sea imposible. Por mi parte, al menos queda presentada la instancia.

Mientras tanto, la tilde sobre la _i _de_ huido _(perdonad mi erre que erre) creo que marcaría la diferencia buscada, a pesar de las contraindicaciones de ese remedio que sabiamente señala nuestro amigo el Doctor *Peterdg*. 

Pero quedad tranquilos: prometo no intervenir más veces en este hilo.- Saludos cordiales.
.


----------



## Gamen

Errata.
Más vale tarde que nunca.
Releyendo este hilo hoy descubrí que en el post 32 cometí un error.
1) La regla que reza que las palabras *graves* no se acentúan si terminan en vocal no debería aplicarse a la palabra "construido" porque tampoco se aplica a la palabra "leído" o "sabía".

Había escrito "agudas" en vez de "graves".

En definitiva, "construido", "construir", "destruido, "destruir", "constituir", "constituido", "fluido" no llevan tilde porque dos vocales cerradas nunca forman hiato y, entonces, ortográficamente, pero no prosódicamente para muchos, debe existir "forzosamente" diptongo como en "cuidado".


----------

